# "Worst generals’ memoir of World War II?"



## MarkOttawa (7 Jul 2010)

Tom Ricks really doesn't like my namesake (I concur with him):
http://ricks.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2010/07/06/worst_generals_memoir_of_world_war_ii



> I've just finished reading Gen. Mark Clark's _Calculated Risk_,
> http://www.amazon.ca/Calculated-Risk-General-Mark-Clark/dp/1929631596
> and I have to say I think it is one of the dullest war memoirs I've ever read, and certainly the worst I've seen by an American general who served in that war. (I have yet to read some of those by MacArthur and his band of sycophants, though-they are staring at me from the bookshelf but I have been avoiding tackling them.)
> 
> ...


  

Comments bash Tommy Franks and Monty (who, in my view, did brilliantly with the armies he led given the capabilities of his troops, and more esp. of the British Army's officers).

Meanwhile,  a new bio of one who generally gets better reviews:

Manstein: Hitler's Greatest General
http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/0297845616/ref=pe_4690_16190220_snp_dp

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## daftandbarmy (9 Jul 2010)

I find it interesting that the best memoirs, with a few exceptions, are usually written by Generals from the losing side e.g., Germany in WW2. Perhaps this is a method of absolving oneself from the guilt associated with defeat.


----------

